# Boat ramp caution



## phoenix (Aug 20, 2008)

Me and my son put our boat in at browns on yellow river, as we always do, but this time was different. This past evening, we almost couldn't pull our boat back out. The rain has washed a deep, soft sink hole at the upper edge of the ramp. This will let your truck tires fall in, just as your trailer tire tries to jump out of a hole that is on the right side of the ramp, that's under water. That hole is deep enough to bust a tire. We busted a new tire while gunning the truck out and had to sling rocks all over a fiberglass boat just to get the boat over the top of the ramp. So, just use caution when putting over with a bass boat or larger size boat. I don't think I will be using this ramp anymore unless the owner does some repairs to keep from damaging trucks and boats. Like I said, use your judgment, before backing down and good luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Yep, that'll ruin your trip.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

That sucks. This is also why I will never own a truck that is not 4x4


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

jaster said:


> That sucks. This is also why I will never own a truck that is not 4x4


I agree I have never had anything but a 4x4 I would probably constantly be stuck if I didn't have one just because I am so used to having a 4x4


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

I hate hearing that. I launched there last Friday & was planning on going back soon. I wonder if anyone has complained to the owner & if he intends on making repairs. I guess the ramp on Couey is still usable, but it is so close to salt water that I feel I have to wash out my motor & spray down my trailer after launching there.


----------



## phoenix (Aug 20, 2008)

Geezer. the caretaker came out on his porch and sat down and watched us fight to get our truck out of the bog with boat attached. So i know they know what a mess they have. If it keeps raining, it's going to be worse then a mess. The caretaker never said nothing, "can I help or sorry this happened"' this is what made me so upset. No more launch free, till they do a repair. I see you you live in Crestview, so do I. Me and the wife rode back down there and checked out Couey today and it looks 10 times better to unload and load, so this will be our go to spot. I have a alum. boat so a rinse is better then tearing up a truck and trailer. Sorry for this little rant but it cost me $ 5.00 launch and $80.00 for a new tire because of disrepair. Y'all have tight lines.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's in my area so I'll check on it a bit and keep ya updated!!!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

If that ramp didn't put me right where I wanted to start I'd never use it. It's garbage most of the time. At low tide it looks like the grand canyon it's so washed out. It'll grab a small boat trailer and make for a heck of a drag back out. Pooop, 5 bucks...


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

phoenix said:


> No more launch fee, till they do a repair. I have a alum. boat so a rinse is better then tearing up a truck and trailer.


You've got that right. I also will launch at Couey until they repair the ramp at Brown's. It doesn't take but a few extra minutes to get through the channel to the main river. I very much appreciate the heads up.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

After Ms. Brown died a few years ago her son-in-law now makes the decisions. I think he lives in Milton, but not at the landing. The Fish Camp is now owned by the bank. I assume Hazel and Dave couldn't make the payments any longer. The ramp has a big round washout right close to the waters edge. I was there Saturday and used it. One of the guys that live there said that if it did not sell soon the bank might close it down.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Think son in law died. Heard it was bank owned and they were looking for an old "geezer" to buy it and fix it up!!!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

So who lives in the camper right there? Are they the ones in charge of cleaning out the launch fee box which is supposedly filmed at all times? Oh well, I guess it doesn't matter. I hope they don't close it.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I didn't know that Brown's was repoed. It was family owned unless someone borrowed some money after the old lady died. The Fish Camp has been taken over by the bank. I made an offer, but they didn't accept it. You can't pay what they are asking and make enough money from boat launch and rentals to make payments.


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

Try'n Hard said:


> Think son in law died. Heard it was bank owned and they were looking for an old "geezer" to buy it and fix it up!!!


Not this old "geezer." :no: 

So, both Brown's & the ramp on Couey are bank owned & both could potentially be shut down? 

billyb, you need to take some of your family fortune & make sure that doesn't happen.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I have sold insurance for 38 years and have only been able to make a living, no fortune made. In the last few years my son graduated from Troy with an MBA and my twin daughters graduated from FSU. Do you have any idea how much it cost when you have 2 in college at the same time? 1 daughter is applying to PA school which will cost about $75,000. The other is getting married in November and I have spent over $12,000 on the wedding so far. I ain't got no money.

I don't think Brown's is bank owned, but it may be for sale. Everyone I have talked to about the The Fish Camp is trying to figure out how to make it profitable at the asking price and are worried what would happen if they buy it and a hurricane comes through like it did years ago and destroyed everything.


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

That is why I put in at the boat ramp in Milton and run over there dont take long and a lot better ramp.


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

Cousin-it said:


> That is why I put in at the boat ramp in Milton and run over there dont take long and a lot better ramp.


Which one are you using?


----------



## phoenix (Aug 20, 2008)

Well guys, the talk here about both boat landings being owned by banks, doesn't sound good. Someone not being able to make mortgage notes from boat launch fees and camping, etc. really sounds bad. I have just noticed that Couey's is now in a sale contract, so it's just a matter of time we can see which way it's going to end up. Do anybody know the where about of a secret boat ramp close to the lower river other then hwy 87 ramp. Phoenix


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't understand how Brown's went under or whatever happened. With tournaments launching out of there and everything, I dunno. There had to be at least 200 bucks made last Saturday alone!!! Well, I'm taking my talents to the north end from now on. Hope all goes well down South....we should buy Brown's out and build it into a sufficient tournament launch site....


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Make payments on a piece of prime waterfront. Costs associated with running a business - government interference. Insurance and make decent living for a family...... Can't be done at the end of Ward Basin


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

phoenix said:


> Well guys, the talk here about both boat landings being owned by banks, doesn't sound good. Someone not being able to make mortgage notes from boat launch fees and camping, etc. really sounds bad. I have just noticed that Couey's is now in a sale contract, so it's just a matter of time we can see which way it's going to end up. Do anybody know the where about of a secret boat ramp close to the lower river other then hwy 87 ramp. Phoenix


Mae Lane, Snapper Avenue, both public launches they arent too far from the mouth of yellow. 

Sent from my LGLS770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

Bigdaddy's said:


> Mae Lane, Snapper Avenue, both public launches they arent too far from the mouth of yellow.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS770 using Tapatalk


Online info shows these 2 ramps are for small boats only, to be without designated parking & that the one on Mae Lane is in need of repair. Are there any updates to this?


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

I launch my 17 cc at Mae Lane, its shallow at low tide, the ramp seems ok. I dont launch at snapper

Sent from my LGLS770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Coueys is the best, the one up from browns

Sent from my LGLS770 using Tapatalk


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

I launch my 17 bass tracker at Mae lane, not too bad.
The other launches on ward basin are too small and no parking.

But it's just as easy to launch at bagdad, scoot under I-10 and head up river if you're fishing the S. end.


----------



## Tomslick66 (Mar 16, 2011)

I've never launched from any of these spots bit we used to use Hurst Hammock several times a week at $5 a pop. It sold and is now private! No launching allowed. Hope this doesn't happen to any more ramps, they're aren't enough of them now!

Sent on a smartphone by a dumb person.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Dangit, I was just starting to find a few spots on yellow river up from browns and now look. Soon I'll have to drive all the way to dang 87 and use that horrendous launch.


----------



## phoenix (Aug 20, 2008)

Has anybody tried getting any of our local state Representative to checking on the purchase of either of these landings. Seems to me some state money needs to be spent for locals and not just for tourist. When these landing fall in to private hand that's the end of the public use. :thumbdown:


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

Try'n Hard said:


> Think son in law died. Heard it was bank owned and they were looking for an old "geezer" to buy it and fix it up!!!


On line info shows that the son in law did pass away on 11/2/13. However, property records show that the property is still in the names of family members. 

I launched at Couey last Saturday & on the way back I tied up & checked Brown's ramp out. I could still see the signs of Phoenix's experience, but the ground at the beginning of the ramp had dried out &, being careful, I could launch there. It appears several feet back & under the water, there is a hole in the concrete on each side. Under the water I could see marks where it appeared a trailer frame had scrubbed pretty badly. I'm guessing that happened when Phoenix ruptured his tire. There were 4 rigs there at the time.

The ramp at Couey also needs some repair. There is a big hole on the right side of the ramp, which can be missed by staying to the other side.


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

I finally managed to get in touch with the owner of Brown's ramp. She stated that she has no intention of selling or closing the ramp. When advised of the recent problem, she stated that she will try to get some dirt put at the top of the ramp as soon as possible &, as she can afford it, she will try to get any other needed work done.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I went by last night and it doesn't seem bad....next rain will tell though!


----------



## phoenix (Aug 20, 2008)

The hole in the middle of the concrete ramp that's underwater at Browns, is the real problem. If trailer wheels fall in it and your truck tires are already sitting on the soft dirt at the top of the ramp, you just spin down when trying to get a heavy boat to pull up and out of the hole. Believe me I know what that hole can do to a new tire and axle. :thumbdown:


----------

